# Saw for Hire



## Johndirt82 (Feb 12, 2010)

I couldn't sleep last night so I flipped on the tv and there was a show called Saw for Hire? Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Rowan (Feb 13, 2010)

*I saw it too...scary*

Yep... same here... getting primed for a night shift... I tuned in just in time to see the crane tipping towards that house.

That guy seemed to be a big tool...

Don't think I'll be tuning into that one again.


----------



## cuznguido (Feb 13, 2010)

What network was this show on?


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to say TLC. I think If I showed up to a tree cuttin' job and the boss rolled up in a 230E POS. mercedes id drop a limb on it. Very disorganized and a huge lack of safety and good common sense. There is a reason its on after midnight like the everclense commercials.


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 13, 2010)

:monkey:

not this pathetic crap again


----------



## Under_Pressure (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are 45 pages worth of glowing reviews for that operation.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey thanks, after reading some of those I couldn't agree more nor stop laughing. What some people will do for 15 minutes of fame . should be a what not to do guide.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolute idiots that give the true proffessionals in the industry a bad name, tool is not even beginning to cover this guy.


----------



## clearance (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys are all haters...remember that? lol.


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 4, 2010)

Make them with calks?


----------

